# Save the world with a fish supper.



## Foxbat (Nov 23, 2017)

And I'll be taking this particular fish supper with a rather large pinch of salt(and vinegar)
Deep fat fryers may help cool climate


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes but, how do you think the fish feel about this.


----------



## Danny McG (Nov 23, 2017)

That would make a great theme for the 75 word challenge
*"Save the world with a fish supper"*


----------



## nixie (Nov 23, 2017)

Speaking of fish suppers, I remember the first time I asked for one in England, they had no idea what I was talking about. After a few minutes of pardon and repeating myself, the person behind the counter said oh you mean fish and chips.


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 23, 2017)

nixie said:


> Speaking of fish suppers, I remember the first time I asked for one in England, they had no idea what I was talking about. After a few minutes of pardon and repeating myself, the person behind the counter said oh you mean fish and chips.


Ah, the subtlieties of a fish supper. In Scotland, we prefer Haddock with our chips. Not only that, there's an East/West divide. Those in the West have salt and vinegar and those in the East have salt and sauce. What you ask for with your fish and chips can reveal you origins. as I said...subtle


----------



## Venusian Broon (Nov 23, 2017)

This one is a bit light on explanation, however it states that all those emulsions of fat droplets hanging about in the atmosphere - however good at saving the world it is - are harmful for us humans. So it's a win-lose on this one. Apparently 

Why cooking a stir fry could be bad for health, according to scientists


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 24, 2017)

Venusian Broon said:


> This one is a bit light on explanation, however it states that all those emulsions of fat droplets hanging about in the atmosphere - however good at saving the world it is - are harmful for us humans. So it's a win-lose on this one. Apparently
> 
> Why cooking a stir fry could be bad for health, according to scientists


Ha! The world doesn't frighten me because: Coffee drinkers live longer - perhaps
I'm a coffee-holic and my caffeine is like a shield of steel


----------



## Alexa (Nov 24, 2017)

I love fish and chips. Especially on Fridays. Who's cooking ? 

Foxbat, give me back my cup of coffee !


----------



## Venusian Broon (Nov 24, 2017)

Foxbat said:


> Ha! The world doesn't frighten me because: Coffee drinkers live longer - perhaps
> I'm a coffee-holic and my caffeine is like a shield of steel



Although it does depend who you listen too. 

Just to make sure I'm fully covered, I'll always take a bit of everything, coffee, tea, beer, wine, spirits, water....


----------



## Alexa (Nov 24, 2017)

It feels like Fridays. Oh, wait a minute ! It's Friday, so we all can have a bit of everything !


----------



## Harpo (Nov 24, 2017)

Guess what I'm cooking for my lunch?


----------



## Alexa (Nov 24, 2017)

We need proof. A photo maybe ?


----------



## Harpo (Nov 24, 2017)

I don't do food pics. It's Friday and it's lunchtime and my chip pan was recently replenished with cooking oil.


----------



## Alexa (Nov 24, 2017)

All righty then. I'll go and check my cooking pan before I have to go and work again.


----------



## Danny McG (Nov 24, 2017)

Alexa said:


> We need proof. A photo maybe ?


Oops! Have I got onto my daughters Facebook by mistake?
(Food pics nyar nyar )


----------



## Foxbat (Nov 24, 2017)

Harpo said:


> I don't do food pics. It's Friday and it's lunchtime and my chip pan was recently replenished with cooking oil.


Who needs the Avengers to save the world when Harpo's got a chip pan


----------



## Harpo (Nov 24, 2017)

John Steed managed with just an umbrella, I can manage with a chip pan.


----------



## Parson (Nov 24, 2017)

Harpo said:


> John Steed managed with just an umbrella, I can manage with a chip pan.



Whoa! Old man reference here. ---- As an American I'll take some good tartar sauce on my fish, thank you.


----------

